# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Кто поможет в в выезде за границу с любыми ограничениями?

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Может кто поможет в выезде за границу с любыми ограничениями по линии ФССП?

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Это вам надо на сайтах про туризм искать.

----------


## Аркадий

Поспрашивайте у друзей и знакомых может они вам что подскажут.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Если вы ищете достоверную информацию которая поможет в выезде за границу с любыми ограничениями по линии ФССП, то могу вам посоветовать обратить внимание на интернет сайт https://izrashi.ru/ компании IZRASHI.RU которая помогает своим клиентам в выезде за границу с любыми ограничениями по линии ФССП через Республику Беларусь. Так что можете обратиться к ним и они вам помогут.

----------

